# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Riunione dei ricorsi

## ARBUS

Salve,
a una Srl sono stati notificati 4 avvisi di accertamento identici per periodi d'imposta differenti.
Al posto di chiedere successivamente "l'istanza di riunione dei ricorsi", è possibile da subito depositare in Commissione un unico ricorso contro tutti gli avvisi di accertamento? 
Nei manuali in mio possesso si acenna unicamente alla successiva istanza dopo aver già depositato i ricorsi. 
Se è possibile, mi potreste indicare un fax-simile?  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve,
> a una Srl sono stati notificati 4 avvisi di accertamento identici per periodi d'imposta differenti.
> Al posto di chiedere successivamente "l'istanza di riunione dei ricorsi", è possibile da subito depositare in Commissione un unico ricorso contro tutti gli avvisi di accertamento? 
> Nei manuali in mio possesso si acenna unicamente alla successiva istanza dopo aver già depositato i ricorsi. 
> Se è possibile, mi potreste indicare un fax-simile?  
> Grazie

  Il *fax* simile è bellissima !!!    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Devi presentare ricorsi distinti e poi chiedere la riunione.  _Il sottoscritto ecc. ecc 
avendo presentato i ricorsi nn. ...... 
poichè tali ricors hanno il medesimo oggetto e sono tra loro connessi, 
chiede la riunione dei ricorsi_   
ciao

----------


## ARBUS

Eh si, l'idea del fax-simile è fantastica! 
In realtà mi sono confuso e volevo chiedere del RICORSO CUMULATIVO!
Ho letto che alcune commissioni lo ritengono inamissibile.. 
Sarebbe conveniente perchè eviterei di fare 4 ricorsi diversi sul medesimo soggetto e con identici motivi di diritto e di merito.. 
Secondo voi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Eh si, l'idea del fax-simile &#232; fantastica! 
> In realt&#224; mi sono confuso e volevo chiedere del RICORSO CUMULATIVO!
> Ho letto che alcune commissioni lo ritengono inamissibile.. 
> Sarebbe conveniente perch&#232; eviterei di fare 4 ricorsi diversi sul medesimo soggetto e con identici motivi di diritto e di merito.. 
> Secondo voi?

  Io parlarei con le commissioni; sono sicuro che, nel dubbio, ti diranno di no  :Mad:

----------


## ARBUS

capito.. 
meglio non rischiare dunque...

----------


## Contabile

> Sarebbe conveniente perchè eviterei di fare 4 ricorsi diversi sul medesimo soggetto e con identici motivi di diritto e di merito..

  
Venerdì 29 gennaio 2010. CTP di ....... segreteria di deposito. N° 7 ricorsi per la stessa società per 7 annualità diverse e con 8 allegati a ricorso. Segretaria in TILT. E' la "giustizia"  :Big Grin:  anche se tributaria in Italia.
Campeggiava sulla porta d'ingresso che ogni difensore può depositare al max 5 ricorsi. Ci siamo dovuti andare in due a depositare. W l'ITALIA

----------


## ARBUS

Che storia... questa la stampo e la affiggo nella sala riunioni dello Studio.
Tutti devono esserne a conoscenza... ah ah

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Che storia... questa la stampo e la affiggo nella sala riunioni dello Studio.
> Tutti devono esserne a conoscenza... ah ah

  rimane sempre la possibilità di non fare la fila in Commissione e farla alla posta depositando con le modalità previste a mezzo posta i ricorsi in commissione

----------


## ARBUS

Il problema non è la fila in Commissione, ma evitare di stampare, firmare e mettere le marche da bollo in 6 ricorsi identici di annualità differenti, quando si potrebbe fare un unico ricorso!
La cosa sembra però rischiosa, dato che ci sono sentenze che non hanno accolto dei ricorsi cumulativi perchè ritenuti non proponibili!

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Il problema non è la fila in Commissione, ma evitare di stampare, firmare e mettere le marche da bollo in 6 ricorsi identici di annualità differenti, quando si potrebbe fare un unico ricorso!
> La cosa sembra però rischiosa, dato che ci sono sentenze che non hanno accolto dei ricorsi cumulativi perchè ritenuti non proponibili!

  purtroppo - rectius per fortuna - i periodi d'imposta diversi possono dare luogo a diverse osservazioni e/o rilievi ...

----------


## ARBUS

certo.. però pur esistendo l'istituto del "ricorso cumulativo" è ridicolo non potero utilizzare..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> certo.. però pur esistendo l'istituto del "ricorso cumulativo" è ridicolo non potero utilizzare..

  Ce ne sono tante opportunità che non possono essere messe in pratica .... !! 
Io faccio sempre l'esempio del pagamento delle imposte con carta di credito ..... chi di voi l'ha mai fatto ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ARBUS

credo nessuno...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> credo nessuno...

  Eppure la legge lo permette .....  :EEK!:

----------


## massymessina

Noi, allo studio, in genere, nel caso in cui gli atti con stesso oggetto ed annulità differenti siano notificati nello stesso periodo, presentiamo unico ricorso...
Naturalmente fare 7 ricorsi con 7 note di deposito fa perdere una giornata a te ed alla segreteria della CTP... (Mamma mia, non oso immaginare quanti soldi spenderai per marche da bollo e quanto tempo per stampare la giurisprudenza...)!!!
Cmq, scherzi a parte, io farei un unico ricorso...
Ciao
Massimiliano

----------

